# Planti or Digi? Need help deciding!



## CooBoo (Aug 28, 2017)

So I'm going to be commissioning my first suit! But I have a bit of a problem ^^' the character I'm commissioning, my fursona CooBoo, is a Saber Tooth Rabbit ^^' She's a hybrid, problem is I always thought rabbits were digigrade cuz of their huge hind legs. It has come to my attention recently that they are not digigrade, but plantigrade! And her other half, a Saber Tooth Tiger, is by all accounts, a digigrade suit. So my question is, which should I go with? I'm sure it'll look good either way, but I need to decide before I place my order >.< what do you guys think? She's more Rabbit like in body, but being a cross she definitely has Saber Tooth features. I tried to find the perfect balance between the two.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 28, 2017)

Digi for sure.

Looks cool.


----------



## Xaroin (Aug 28, 2017)

digitigrade rabbit makes more sense


----------



## metaldrgn (Sep 15, 2017)

Your sketch looks great except the proportions of the legs. I would suggest learning some basic quadruped anatomy. just do a search on youtube or google.

Personally I think digitigrade would be best.


----------



## CooBoo (Sep 15, 2017)

metaldrgn said:


> Your sketch looks great except the proportions of the legs. I would suggest learning some basic quadruped anatomy. just do a search on youtube or google.
> 
> Personally I think digitigrade would be best.


Actually, I'm fairly decent at quadruped anatomy ^^ It's just translating that anatomy into an anthro form that gets me XD I know a lot of quadruped anatomy like the back of my hand, but I haven't quite yet learned how to draw that anatomy on its haunches to make an anthro character with digi legs. That's difficult for me lol


----------



## metaldrgn (Sep 15, 2017)

CooBoo said:


> Actually, I'm fairly decent at quadruped anatomy ^^ It's just translating that anatomy into an anthro form that gets me XD I know a lot of quadruped anatomy like the back of my hand, but I haven't quite yet learned how to draw that anatomy on its haunches to make an anthro character with digi legs. That's difficult for me lol



This is what I mean. Your ankle is where the knee is supposed to be.


----------



## CooBoo (Sep 15, 2017)

metaldrgn said:


> This is what I mean. You ankle is where the knee is supposed to be.


I appreciate the example, but I really do understand that ^^' It's a very helpful guide for when I'm having off days, but really and truly when I draw feral quadrupeds, I'm actually very good with the anatomy. I've drawn and studied them the majority of my life whether it's been drawing my pets or studying animals in general.

 It really is just the anthro form that I have problems with because a lot of animals don't have that capability and I suck with humans in general. The pictures above are not an example of my skill. Both were drawn on an off day and both were drawn to have anthro qualities. It's not my best work, and I fully admit that. And I'm not perfect, I admit that too. I have plenty of faults and struggles when it comes to art, and I am definitely still learning. These were the only full bodied pictures I've had of her, but they aren't great and I know that.


----------



## metaldrgn (Sep 15, 2017)

I think it's good especially the one on the right. I just wanted to point something out that I noticed. I think it's better to let ppl know if there may be a problem then just say it looks good.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Sep 16, 2017)

Digi is kawaii >w<


----------



## slinky_toxic_Wolf (Oct 7, 2017)

I think Digi would look great, but just pick whatever you think would be more comfortable for you.


----------

